# Latin Homeschool texts



## fredtgreco (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm looking for recommendations/reviews on Latin textbooks for homeschooling. I have a really specific range of what I am looking for.



It needs to be applicable for 2nd-3rd graders
I would like it to capture the student's interest
I do NOT need teacher's manual helps, or assistance for those who don't know Latin
It does not have to go beyond the basics (say, Latin 1 and 2)
[/list=1]

Basically, if my boys were older, I could use one of a dozen books I have in my library, or I would just make stuff up myself. I have extensive (20+ years) of Latin. My challenge is to be able to easily present elementary principles to young children. Once we get the basics, I can do everything else myself - I have Latin composition books, readers from Cicero, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jan 13, 2005)

I have a friend who is teaching her Kids latin at home, I think she has a tutor come in once or twice a week to help. Her kids are around that age. I will find out what they are using and get back to you Fred.


----------



## voided user1 (Jan 14, 2005)

I am only familiar with Wheelock's which I highly recommend, but that is more of a junior high or high school text.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wymer168_
> I am only familiar with Wheelock's which I highly recommend, but that is more of a junior high or high school text.



Exactly. That is what I learned on (in 9th grade) and I have it, but it is too much for them.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 14, 2005)

A while ago, kc recommended these two text books by Cheryl Lowe at http://www.memoriapress.com/

Prima Latina: Introduction to Christian Latin (for grades 1-4)
Latina Christiana: Introduction to Christian Latin (for grades 3-9)

Are these along the lines of what you're looking for?


----------



## kceaster (Jan 14, 2005)

Fred,

I am currently using the Memoria Press stuff. It's pretty good and it teaches the basics. It is Christian Latin so you will see ecclesiastical sayings, prayers, and things like that (a few of them RCC, ie, Ave Maria is mentioned a time or two). But because its wide open, you can teach what you want.

All in all, I think it's pretty good, but I don't have the experience you have.

You can either start them off with Latina Christiana or with Henle. I have no experience with the latter, since we are not that far along.

Let me know what you think. It would be good to have an informed opinion.

Blessings,

KC


----------



## yeutter (Jan 14, 2005)

It depends on how good your knowledge of Latin is. Do you really need a text book. A lady in my parish is teaching her daughters Latin out of the Vulgate. She is concentrating on the Gospel of St. John


----------



## doulosChristou (Jan 14, 2005)

Fred,

Since you know Latin very well, I'd recommend you use an inductive reader like _Familia Romana_, the first book in the Lingua Latina series. It is all Latin, no English, and yet children with absolutely no knowledge of Latin can begin reading the story and understanding it immediately. It is a very carefully graded text that tells the entertaining story of a Roman family. You can set the pace and could come alongside with your knowledge and help explain to them the Latin grammar as you read with them. It includes exercises. For more info, see:

http://www.lingua-latina.dk/

If this interests you, I can scan some sample pages for you to evaluate.



[Edited on 14-1-2005 by doulosChristou]


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yeutter_
> It depends on how good your knowledge of Latin is. Do you really need a text book. A lady in my parish is teaching her daughters Latin out of the Vulgate. She is concentrating on the Gospel of St. John



Thomas,

At the risk of sounding proud (but really to give you an idea), my Latin is excellent. I can pick up Caesar and some Cicero off my shelf right now and read it without helps.

But I need help with making that understandable to 7 year olds. That is the dilemma.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doulosChristou_
> Fred,
> 
> Since you know Latin very well, I'd recommend you use an inductive reader like _Familia Romana_, the first book in the Lingua Latina series. It is all Latin, no English, and yet children with absolutely no knowledge of Latin can begin reading the story and understanding it immediately. It is a very carefully graded text that tells the entertaining story of a Roman family. You can set the pace and could come alongside with your knowledge and help explain to them the Latin grammar as you read with them. It includes exercises. For more info, see:
> ...



Greg,

That would be great!! I looked at the sample pages, but would like to see some of the sample exercises. Thanks!


----------



## doulosChristou (Jan 14, 2005)

I forgot they already had sample pages posted there. They even show one sample page of the exercises:

http://www.lingua-latina.dk/cap539.htm 

In Pensum A, you have to give the missing endings. In Pensum B, you have to supply the missing words. In Pensum C, you have to answer the Latin questions in Latin.


----------



## hehegirl89 (Feb 18, 2005)

ecce romani
http://www.phschool.com/webcodes10/index.cfm?fuseaction=home.gotoWebCode&wcprefix=jfk&wcsuffix=1000


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 18, 2005)

I wonder...are wanting them to speak or read or both? I'm looking at powerglide for the younger ages.


----------



## Reed (Mar 4, 2005)

*Minmus series*

Hey all -
I'm not sure if this is any good -- but a friend mentioned this series:

Minimus: starting out in latin --
See
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0521659604/103-0236437-0690201

has anyone used Minimus?
Reed


----------

